# Real Estate is local...



## Realtor

down to the street... 

In the past 7 days there were 222 homes made available for purchase in our MLS. AND 670 were put into 'Pending" status.... Interest rates are in the mid 3s to very low 4 %'s.... "Here for you, when you're ready...." 16 years of experience.


----------



## Realtor

And just like that, Mortgage folks are calling Realtors for referrals again.... 

Homes are still being bought and sold. If you're looking to buy or sell, Put my 16 years experience to work for you. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions, I'll do my best for you...

until then, wash your hands....


----------



## Realtor

There are still Home Sellers and Buyers in the market. When you or a friend, is looking to buy or sell, I'd appreciate, if you'd pass my information to them. 

"Here for you, When you're ready...."

If you're concerned about the possibility COVID is in your home/business, and are wanting to have it disinfected, contact me, I can point you in the direction of extremely qualified people, and it's not that expensive either...


----------



## Telum Pisces

House across from me just busted our area up big time. I'm talking in a good way! $160 per sq foot for Baker! Unreal!!!!! Almost want to talk my wife out of selling our newly built house that we built from scratch just for her as her dream home sort of and move further out on my 20+ acres. She didn't go for it though. Dangit!


----------



## Realtor

Did you know there are only 706 Residential properties active for sale in the Pensacola Association of Realtors MLS? (at the time of this post) It's a STRONG Sellers Market! Want a few tips, call, email, or PM...

I'd appreciate the opportunity. I have 18 years experience for you in all types of market climates. 

(Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties in NWFL only. I do not pretend to be an expert in areas I do not have extensive experience...)


----------



## Realtor

Holy Moly!!!

Don't GUESS at the current Market... KNOWING is a phone call away.. After KNOWING, the decision is yours... In some cases, I'm noticing some price reductions in the MLS, and certain homes are on the market longer.... wondering about yours?


----------



## jack2

jim,
my son is looking for a 3-2 about 3k sqft. in the canton, ga. area north of atl. if you have any connections up that way, lmk. i'll give you his info. so y'all can talk.
jack


----------



## Realtor

As of right now, there are 1,044 residential properties "Active" for sale in our MLS. That's up from 706, 3 months ago (mentioned above).

I'm seeing some price reductions in the MLS, as well as some homes are remaining on the market longer...

Is the tide changing?


----------



## Realtor

Everyone's an "EXPERT" in Real Estate, just ask 'em... lol 

Before you fall for all the offers from "We Buy Houses", Homelite, 2% Commissions, "Big offices offer more.." etc, drop me a call, I'll explain how they all work. Oh, and I'll match them...…  (truth be known, I already do....)

Here's a link to my google reviews. I've had this page for a little over a year (made it during the "China Virus")

Questions don't hesitate to call or email. "Here for you, when you're ready" 

Pensacola House Hunters, LLC - Google Search (Reviews are legit too....)

oh, and if you haven't refinanced, I'd get on it. Their leaning on the interest rates..... 2 cents... 

17 year experience
Owner/Broker
When you call, you speak to me...
I'll return your call if I don't answer
No File Fees
No upselling


----------



## CamilaOlson

Are you still working? I would love to use your services.
After I sold my house to Flagship Builders - We Buy Houses, I couldn't find a place to live for a week now because I didn't expect my house to be bought so quickly and the money to be transferred within five days. 
For sure, it's an amazing experience, but now I am living in a hotel and can't find a house that meets my expectations. Let me know if you have any interesting options for me under $300,000!


----------



## Realtor

CamilaOlson said:


> Are you still working? I would love to use your services.


Call me, my contact number is up stream here in this thread.
Jim


----------



## Realtor

Interesting data, as of today 8/21/22 (PAR MLS) 

Total active residential properties in the MLS: 1,902
Listing Prices:
0 - 250K - 330
250K - 450K - 813
450K - 850K - 528
850K and up - 230


----------



## John B.

Market is starting to settle (which it always slows a bit when school starts) houses aren't selling in 1-2 days with cash offers like they have been. I've seen several on the market for a few weeks now, and some lowering their asking price. I guess the Great Florida Freedom Rush of 2020 is now over. 

Just wait til a cat 3+ hurricane comes through, these out of staters are going to leave just as fast as they moved here. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

